# K2 cinch bindings awful, or specially challenged



## Tyler Maschke (Jan 16, 2017)

My board came with k2 cinch bindings and I personally do not care for them. 
Nothing but trouble has seem to come from them. 

First I had them way to tight and was causing leg pain, then to loose and my foot ended up coming out going down the hill :surprise:

Am I just missing something or are these bindings just not that good?


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

try tightening them only medium tight.


----------



## Tyler Maschke (Jan 16, 2017)

Obviously, but with the whole cable system it seems to be a massive guess and check


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

You're right. Ship them to me, mine are still good after 5 seasons but I'll sacrifice. :grin:

Seriously, they're not complicated.


----------



## Tyler Maschke (Jan 16, 2017)

KIRKRIDER said:


> You're right. Ship them to me, mine are still good after 5 seasons but I'll sacrifice. :grin:
> 
> Seriously, they're not complicated.


Maybe I am just challenged. Lol

I'll have to play with them some more.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Flip the lever up..... And strap them up like normal bindings. Then don't touch them. When you open the lever they'll loosen to let your boot out. And when you slip them up they'll be tight. They do tend to work better when the toe straps are set as an over the top strap not a toe cap. To change their position open. The binding fully then press the whole toe strap down into the base position it more vertically or more horizontally then pull the whole strap out to lock it in place.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Tyler Maschke said:


> Maybe I am just challenged. Lol
> 
> I'll have to play with them some more.


Jokes apart what is the problem? Don't overtight them or pulling the lever up will be much harder. Once you're in you tighten them more if needed. But they are pretty solid bindings.


----------



## Tyler Maschke (Jan 16, 2017)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Jokes apart what is the problem? Don't overtight them or pulling the lever up will be much harder. Once you're in you tighten them more if needed. But they are pretty solid bindings.


I'm going to the local place tonight and ima mess with them. 

I was snugging them and then pulling the lever and that resulted in way too tight


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

KIRKRIDER said:


> You're right. Ship them to me, mine are still good after 5 seasons but I'll sacrifice. :grin:
> 
> Seriously, they're not complicated.


These bindings seem to be polarizing......a friend of mine had the same year\model as me and NOTHING but trouble(cable came out all the time), my pair from 2010 is still going strong and now back on my resort board due to a broken strap on my old Burton M1's


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Tyler Maschke said:


> I'm going to the local place tonight and ima mess with them.
> 
> I was snugging them and then pulling the lever and that resulted in way too tight


I suggest: 
Keep them loose so your boot slides in easy. 
Fit the boot and pull the lever. 
Tighten the toe and the ankle. 
To exit and re entry use the lever. 
I loosen up the ankle on the lift, but rarely touch the toe. 
I supremtighten them only if I ride steep groomers.


----------



## Tyler Maschke (Jan 16, 2017)

KIRKRIDER said:


> I suggest:
> Keep them loose so your boot slides in easy.
> Fit the boot and pull the lever.
> Tighten the toe and the ankle.
> ...



I now see how easy they are and feel like a complete idiot lol. 

Tightened them down for the first run, loosened my front foot one click and it was perfect all night. Plus super easy to get in and out of compared to undoing the straps every time.

Finally getting the speed and carve thing figured out now that I'm not fighting the bindings!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Tyler Maschke said:


> I now see how easy they are and feel like a complete idiot lol.
> 
> Tightened them down for the first run, loosened my front foot one click and it was perfect all night. Plus super easy to get in and out of compared to undoing the straps every time.
> 
> Finally getting the speed and carve thing figured out now that I'm not fighting the bindings!


Nice! Next step is to tighten the front foot on the chair and fit your back foot directly into the binding as you get off the lift. If there's' a slope you can then pull the back lever as you ride off the chair standing. No stopping at all. If it's flat, you'll have to skate like everyone else.


----------

